# Medical issue prevents sex....now what?



## Mihub (Aug 11, 2017)

...


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

is your tongue broken?

theres more to sex than PIV. can you still orgasm? maybe oral, manual,and toys. I think if you let her have sex with others she will eventually start loving others and the chance of her leaving would be great.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Would she be sleeping with other men without you involved or with you involved in some way? Would she be having no strings attached relationships or boyfriends?

It can work for some people to have an open relationship but you'd have to maintain your own connection as well. 
It may end up making you feel worse, that the men she is with are able to do something you are not.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your situation. This place can be a great resource to help you through this. Unfortunately, your story is similar to many others that people make up for who knows what reason. Some people may be skeptical, but try not to take it the wrong way. We want to help. Please stay involved and I'm sure you will get good advice.

Many couples have issues with certain sex acts, but they can often find ways to work around them. Not to be too graphic, but you can probably find sex toys which you wear and you can please your wife in a typical manner. There's no need to go down the often-troublesome path of adding people into your relationship.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

My own Dear Hubby has Congestive Heart Failure, and while that doesn't mean he "can't" have sex, the resulting difficulty in breathing and heart issues make intercourse difficult. Impossible? No. But it's hard to enjoy it to the fullest extend if you literally can not breathe!

So what we've done is ADAPT. We are not turning to outside "others" just so I can have a penis inside me  He still has fingers and a tongue, we still use toys, and to the extent that we can, we'll get right up to that rapturous moment and then "jump on" for the finale. Also we've noticed that when we were younger (we are 60yo and 55yo respectively) we tended toward going faster and faster and faster so the glorious moment arrived quickly and often, and we've discovered that by mellowing out just a bit, going at a steady pace that deliberately does not speed up, engaging in a bit of teasing whilst not necessarily "stopping"...that we can enjoy a much longer time at it, enjoy a much more intense denouement, and still feel a little like kids who made love all night!

I would highly advise AGAINST turning to outsiders. Seriously, I get that she's horny and wants PIV, but get a strap-on, use your fingers, or go to the kitchen and get inventive! The whole idea of sex is not "how can I get my jollies?" but rather "how can I meet the sexual needs of my spouse?" Thus if her focus is just on getting hers--I'd say that's the problem...and that's what needs to be addressed. Her sexual expression is with YOU. Your sexual expression is with HER. Reach some reasonable adjustment.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

How long have you had the disease? No surgical correction is recommended? Any chance the disease will correct itself eventually? Personally, if no other options are available, I would get a prosthesis if I had to, to keep from bringing another person into my marriage. That's just me, though.

There are many means to the same end. Using your mouth, tongue, fingers, toys, and strap-ons are viable options for men with or without your condition. There are many ways to skin the "cat", so to speak.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

I've been going through a period of partial ED with initially a less than understanding wife. A lady on TAM suggested I t Tantric/yoni massage which she found a very erotic experience, and since I like to give pleasure, found satisfying too. here a link: Instructions to giving a yoni massage


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

What exactly does your WIFE say about this?


----------

